# Gray morels found Vincennes,Indiana



## Billy McCoy (9 mo ago)

*My wife n her mom found close to 36 grays today















*


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Yum! Looking good!


----------



## Chet huston (Apr 13, 2017)

Good to hear of indiana success..


----------

